# One of my DIY mixes tastes like nicotine only not sure why, any thoughts?



## IVapesDaNicotine (1/2/18)

I made a basic marshmallow 3% (cap) mix @95%VG(including the scrawny gecko nic) and the flavor seems to be that of nicotine not much marshmallow its only a 6mg/ml nic mix. Is the concentrate not enough or do i need to steep it for the rest of my natural life until the synchronicity comes and my robocop body needs to steep it some more?
I have made 2 others sofar and they taste okay but the flavoring i used was organic for all 3 i've used one of the calculators online for amounts and mixed with a 1ml syringe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (1/2/18)

3% is not much, it's a mild flavour, try taking it to 6-8% at least.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (1/2/18)

Thanks ill get back to the drawing board with that one, 6-8% okay will do @method1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (2/2/18)

just changed it, now to steep it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/2/18)

Look on the bright side, your username is more pertinent now. The other good thing is that when you mix Marshmallow solo, the only flavour it can mute is itself. So the more you add, the more it will mute itself. It's like Kafka but in liquid form.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (2/2/18)

MM isn't much of a flavor to begin with. I only use it as a sweetner. Nothing more. To get a better flavor, you should add something like cake batter at 2%.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/2/18)

Yes, as @zadiac stated, I made the same noob mistakes when I started off. The assumption is that cotton candy, marshmallow, etc are fantastic single mix flavours, but alas - they are really just sweeteners and and does not hold up by itself at all.

Keep playing and discovering!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/18)

If you want the feeling of biting into a real marshmallow, try this fantastic recipe. For max VG you might want to up the percentages some.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/2/18)

Did exactly the same when I started - mixed marshmallow only mix, and man it was not what I was expecting. I use CAP MM, to sweeten and smoothen out recipes. It also ads a smidge of body. But you can literally mute the noisy dog next door with this shait. 

Not sure why I wanted to vape Marsh Mallows - I fkn can not stand them, its the only sweet I say "no thanks" too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (2/2/18)

Does it even add significant sweetening? In one of his 2017 DIY summary videos, Wayne noted that MM was one of the most over-used flavours of the year. He also said it's a myth that it adds sweetening, and that you will get more sweetening from things like apple or pear. Minus the muting as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/2/18)

RichJB said:


> Does it even add significant sweetening? In one of his 2017 DIY summary videos, Wayne noted that MM was one of the most over-used flavours of the year. He also said it's a myth that it adds sweetening, and that you will get more sweetening from things like apple or pear. Minus the muting as well.


Absolutely, before we had cool things like CAP Super Sweet - I did actually use this to add a bit of sweetness to my mixes. I dont like EM, and TFA Sweetener just gunked up everything. But now that we have this CAP SS - there is no reason to consider CAP MM as a sweetener. There are much better options available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (2/2/18)

The sweetening portion of marshmallow flavors is the EM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/2/18)

method1 said:


> The sweetening portion of marshmallow flavors is the EM.



Would not have known - its well disguised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (2/2/18)

Does the strong nicotine taste leave if you leave it overnight aswell as when you add more flavoring? i made a 10ml 6mg PG80/20VG vanilla coffee mix this morning with 1ml of coffee 0.5ml vanilla flavoring and the nicotine is still very strong, maybe ill add an asston of coffee to it should i? it started at 0.5ml black coffee ive adjusted the flavoring to 1ml coffee before it was pretty harsh now its less like drinking beer with some cigarette butts in it but still not there any thougts?


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (2/2/18)

GG @method1 I saw your juices on on DIYorDIe. They must be good


----------



## Andre (2/2/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> GG @method1 I saw your juices on on DIYorDIe. They must be good


They are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/2/18)

I have a nasty juice 60ml , 3mg, 70:30 Can't feel the nicotine in it, I wish to increase its strength to say 9mg, how do I do that ??
Got 36mg/ml VG base nicotine with me.


----------



## RichJB (2/2/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar, your 60ml 3mg juice contains 5.18g of 36mg nic. To boost to 9mg, it would need 15.54g. So you would add 15.54 minus 5.18 = 10.36g of 36mg nic.

It will very slightly affect the VG/PG ratio, but not enough that you'd notice. It also won't be 9mg bang on because you have added 10ml of nic to the volume of your juice. So you now have 70ml juice instead of 60. But, again, it's not enough that you'd notice.

If you don't have a scale, add 10ml of nic via a syringe or pipette.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (2/2/18)

On the 10ml coffee vanilla adding the extra 0.5ml coffee flavoring i've managed to suppress the nicotine taste, but only after leaving it in my juice bag for a while after i shaken it like Bobby Brown shook Whitney Houston


----------

